# Lesser-known music associated with weddings



## Fenestella

Besides the ones by Mendelssohn and Wagner, what compositions programmatically associated with weddings do you like?

My favorite is Bortkiewicz's _Épithalame _(epithalamium,"bridal song"), _Op. 65, No. 3_, a piano composition for the left hand (also my favorite in that regard, tied with Blumenfeld's _Etude for the Left Hand, Op.36_).

A montage of wedding scenes with Bortkiewicz's Épithalame


----------



## Art Rock

How about Goldmark's Rustic wedding symphony?


----------



## Pugg

Romeo and Juliet Love Theme (Tchaikovsky), awesome piece.


----------



## Bellinilover

"Jesu, Joy of Man's Desire" by Bach


----------



## Bettina

"La ci darem la mano," from Mozart's Don Giovanni. In this duet, Don Giovanni seduces Zerlina during her wedding to Masetto. However, it might not be a good idea to perform this song at an actual wedding, unless the bride and groom have a quirky sense of humor!


----------



## Krummhorn

Grand Choeur Dialogue - Eugene Gigout (for organ):


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> "La ci darem la mano," from Mozart's Don Giovanni. In this duet, Don Giovanni seduces Zerlina during her wedding to Masetto. However, it might not be a good idea to perform this song at an actual wedding, unless the bride and groom have a quirky sense of humor!


Mozart, in his operas, understood human nature better than any other composer in my opinion. Don Giovanni, The Marriage of Figaro, Cosi fan tutte.

Incomparable!


----------



## Pugg

Prokofiev: Suite from ‘Cinderella’.
The ugly one finely getting married.


----------



## Antiquarian

Sorry bad post.


----------



## Pugg

Antiquarian said:


> I don't know if this qualifies, but what about Wagner's Bridal Chorus from _Lohengrin_?


Formerly it does, however O.P wants something "different".


----------



## Antiquarian

Pugg said:


> Formerly it does, however O.P wants something "different".


Yes. This is what happens when you don't read the OP *Carefully*. My bad.

What about Clarke: _The Prince of Denmark's March?_ I've heard that used before, but don't know how popular it is.


----------



## gardibolt

Some years ago Jeremiah Clarke's Trumpet Voluntary (which is a popular name for the Prince of Denmark March) was quite popular at weddings, though I don't think I've heard it played at a wedding in the last decade or so.


----------



## Richard8655

"We've Only Just Begun", The Carpenters.


----------



## Pugg

Richard8655 said:


> "We've Only Just Begun", The Carpenters.


Good one !

*Question for O.P*: did those suggestions helped you on anyway?


----------

